# Anyone run H7 HIR's?



## 2k4golfgen4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just recently found out that they do make H7 HIR's. It was originally made for 9005/9006 (9011/9012) bulb adapters. Did an online and forum search and didn't find much at all. I am curious to see how the H7 performs in a VW reflector housing.

For reference: 









This is the only place I found them for sale: http://www.lightbulbs4cars.com/site/1567293/product/HIRH7

For those of you that don't know what HIR is: http://hirheadlights.com/

This is my current setup:

OSRAM rallye 65W H7's and white 194LED city light bulbs (Note: high beams are off in this shot.)









:beer::thumbup:


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

Those are not legitimate HIR bulbs. 

The design is similar in style, but wrong. 

They draw 75 watts (Big RED flag), where as true HIR bulbs draw stock wattage (55 watts) 

And the fact that the website you posted is the ONLY place that sells them says something.


----------



## 2k4golfgen4 (Mar 23, 2008)

fixmy59bug said:


> Those are not legitimate HIR bulbs.
> 
> The design is similar in style, but wrong.
> 
> ...


 It is odd why they draw such a high wattage but why would they go through all the trouble of making it that way and it not be HIR? 

I was able to find manufacturers and might be able to get a sample in for testing.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

if they are a true HIR, then 75 watts will be REALLY bright. I had a set of h11's i paid way too much for, but they were bright. I found they gave off glare much like HID bulbs.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

2k4golfgen4 said:


> It is odd why they draw such a high wattage but why would they go through all the trouble of making it that way and it not be HIR?


 Come on. Are you really asking that question? 

How many products are reverse engineered , copied, then duplicated at a lower cost usually at the cost of lower quality? 

I'll give you a hint. Millions. 

Cars, Electronics (MP3 players, Televisions, radios, etc), Lighting (HID Retrofit kits are a shining example). I think you see what I mean. 

Here are just a couple quotes that confirm the HIR bulbs are fakes. 

*From HIRHeadlights.com*: 

"IT GENERATES NO MORE HEAT THAN A REGULAR HALOGEN BULB, AND IT DRAWS THE SAME WATTAGE AND AMPERAGE AS THE STOCK BULB IT REPLACES" 

"These bulbs attain light levels 75% to 110% brighter than stock as a result" 

"These bulbs produce white light, rated at 3600 Kelvin color temp, slightly whiter than the 3250K stock halogen bulbs. *They do not attempt to imitate the bluish appearance of HID (High Intensity Discharge, or Xenon) bulbs*" 

"The Toshiba bulbs are completely DOT compliant as stated, along with the wattage (55W or 65W) on the base ...... Again, these bulbs attain their phenomenal luminance through breakthroughs in research, *not from using more energy*." 

*From the sellers website*: 

"H7 12V *75W* HIR replacement bulbs." _*Strike One* If it uses more energy, it creates more heat_ 

"Our H7 xenon gas-filled bulbs is 2300lm (HID D2R is 2800lm, normal halogen around 1500lm)" _*Strike Two* That is only about 50% more light. Close but not quite the same level of HIR bulbs_ 

"Color temperature is similar to 4200K HID bulbs (white color)" _*Strike Three* They are pretty blunt about trying to mimic the HID color. Not something HIR bulbs do..._ 

And the final strike is that they are not DOT legal (at least they don't try to claim they are) and they never will be. FMVSS allow a maximum of 55 watts for low beams and 65 watts for high beams. When you start getting higher than that, you are seriously risking frying your headlight harness. This is very common when you start using higher wattage bulbs.


----------



## 2k4golfgen4 (Mar 23, 2008)

fixmy59bug said:


> Come on. Are you really asking that question?
> 
> How many products are reverse engineered , copied, then duplicated at a lower cost usually at the cost of lower quality?
> 
> ...


 75W is a huge strike and I don't know how people are able to run that. I was able to find one that supposedly works at 55W and is also "HIR". I am getting a sample sent and will run it on a harness that I have, which is not connected to my car. I will run it using a power supply. Will see what the load on it is.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Those are less efficient than the bulbs that you have now - not that I would recommend that you use either for your low beams!


----------

